# How do you remove a car from Uber?



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

No longer have the car but it's still in Uber app, didn't see an option to remove vehicle?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Call support. I had to do this 2 mo ago.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Log into the desktop Uber website, you can delete from there.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Really ? Not on my version of the site.

Tech company.........rrrriiiggghhhttt.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I think you can delete it manually if you have another one in place. Don't think you can outright delete a car if there's not another car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just deleted a car in the app a couple of weeks ago. Don’t remember the exact steps, but it can be done there.


----------



## Dilf411 (Jan 27, 2020)

I had the same issue. I ended up stopping in to our local Uber office and they removed the other car.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I deleted one of my cars, had to do it from the website, could not do it from the app.

Go to profile ==> Vehicles ==> and delete. I currently don't have the delete option because I only have one vehicle listed.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I usually Google "uber remove vehicle", the first link in the results, if you have an active session it'll take you to a page where you can remove the vehicle.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> No longer have the car but it's still in Uber app, didn't see an option to remove vehicle?


Why remove it? Just leave it there.

.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Why remove it? Just leave it there.
> 
> .


You have to keep the documents up to date, if you no longer have the vehicle it isn't a good idea.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> You have to keep the documents up to date, if you no longer have the vehicle it isn't a good idea.


Nonsense. I have several previous cars on my account which are no longer used, and they are just left sitting there.

As registration, insurance details etc come up for them, it is just another way to aggravate the Übes.

They continue to send out warning messages which aren't relevant and I continue to marvel at them being 'The Technology Company'. Win, win! 

.


----------

